# My pico cube



## amanda huggenkiss (Mar 3, 2004)

Pretty! Is that a cherry I see in there?


----------



## amber2461 (Sep 26, 2004)

One word - WOW! roud:


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Daaayaaaammmm. :eek5: That's one awesome looking tank. That's simply beautiful and very inspiring. I've been looking at setting up a 2.5G at work, but after looking at that, I might want to set up one of those instead (especially since I have most of those plants right now).

BTW, is that H. callitroides that you're using for the foreground there? Also, that anubias, is that petite anubias? What kind of moss?

Mind sharing some details about the setup, since I'm almost certain that I'm heading out to pick up one of those. roud: 

Hook us up with some details, haha.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Details?...you want details? There are no stinking details!LOL

That is indeed HC in the foreground. It is petite nana, not the normal. The moss is Taiwan moss. Unfortunately, the picture does not do the moss the justice itdeserves....such a pretty moss!

Any other details you may want?


----------



## Ray1214 (Aug 6, 2003)

*Dang*

Nice tank. I have 3 gal setup at work. No where near as pretty though. What is species name for petite nana. I can't seem to find it anywhere. I have wisteria, riccia and a sword in the 3 gal. I just prune it once a week. 

Ray


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Petite nana is a cultivar of Anubias nana. It is usually listed as Anubias nana 'Petite'


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Gomer said:


> Details?...you want details? There are no stinking details!LOL
> 
> That is indeed HC in the foreground. It is petite nana, not the normal. The moss is Taiwan moss. Unfortunately, the picture does not do the moss the justice itdeserves....such a pretty moss!
> 
> Any other details you may want?


Haha, thought that might be A. nana petite that you have there. I just split mine up to make 4 plants and was one that I was considering for setting up another tank for.

Thought that might be Taiwan moss, since the growth pattern is much more denser than java. Looks very nice with the denser growth compared to the java.

Hmm...any other details. I supposed you're dosing w/Excel? Any other addition other than that? 

Lastly, guess this isn't details, but a request, haha. When can you ship me some of that taiwan moss or some of the H. callichtroides (just need like 3-4 plantlets to get started)? I've been looking for H. callichtroides for awhile now, and even that small amount is more than enough to get me started. Let me know and I can paypal you immediately, haha.


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

The best way I can explain taiwan moss is that it is like a more delicate and refined xmas moss.

S, my dosing is easy, but the explaination of numbers requires a little math LOL
I dose the flourish line: FLourish, Iron, Potassium, Phosphate, Nitrogen, and Excel
I use little dropper bottles that I measured to be 20drops/ml
(from memory, so Imight have mixed the phosphate with potassium)

I dose this 2x/week with a 40% weekly waterchange
Nitrogen: 1 [email protected] 50% dilution =1/40th mL of Flourish Nitrogen
Phosphate: 1 [email protected] 50% dilution =1/40th mL of Flourish Phoshpate
Potassium: 1 [email protected] no dilution =1/20th mL of Flourish Potassium
Flourish Iron/Flourish: 3 drops in a 70/30 ration 50% dilution=~ 1/19thmL Iron, ~1/45th mL Flourish
Flourish Excel: 5 drops @ no dilution= 1/4mL Excel


as for HC... I don't have any extra ...I actually need more for another scape..sorry


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

Cool, thanks for the fert. info. roud: 

I'm gonna have to source out a batch of H. callichtroides from someone else (hasn't gone so well yet, since I'm getting similar replies :icon_frow ).

You have any extra taiwan moss on hand?


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

I would like to hear more about this LED light.. 
Nice looking Pico cube roud:


----------



## fishfry (May 9, 2004)

Beautiful little tank Gomer, I am curious about the LED lighting too. I saw a lot of threads on it one the reef forums. I had a little experience with Luxeon Stars before and they are bright as hell! 

Ibn ~ check your PMs


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

All the information you could want to know on the LED lighting use is posted here
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1068


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

Very nice, Tony!


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

Nevermind... too pricey for me
Nice to know though... maybe it'd be affordable within a few years.


----------



## trenac (Feb 15, 2004)

I have never seen such a nice looking nano tank, very cool & healthy. Love the shrimp!


----------



## creepingdeath086 (Aug 21, 2004)

http://members.lycos.co.uk/martysdomain/aquaria/nano2.jpg 

heres my 2.5, i am peticularly pleased with it


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

First of all, I wanted to say that your nano tank is gorgeous. I am working on two 1 gallon fully planted desktop tanks for work that I am pretty happy with. They look good, but are nowhere as perfect as your tank. The one thing that I wanted to ask, is what in the world is H. Callitroides? What does the H stand for? I wanted to know, so I could begin my search for some of my own. 
-Aphyosemion


----------



## Inzeos (Sep 10, 2004)

How do you guys keep the noise level of the tanks down for a work environment?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Thanks guys

Hemianthus callitrichoides is LIKE a dwarf version of pearl grass that works great as a foreground. A bit slower growing though.

As for noise level, all my tanks are pretty quiet to nearly silent. Not sure why your tanks are loud unless you have a wetdry filter or let the return splash in the tank.


----------



## Aphyosemion (Oct 15, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I have to agree with what was said about the noise, too. My desktop is nearly silent.


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

That's good to know, but the noise isn't really a factor at where I work. There are water fountains in some of the cubes around me and you can hear the splashing noise every time that you walk by.

Thanks Fishfry! roud:


----------



## Inzeos (Sep 10, 2004)

Not a large concern, was just something that popped in to my mind as an oh...


----------



## soyoung (Sep 13, 2004)

0_0
nice~!


----------



## nanoaddict (Feb 23, 2004)

Looks great! They say good things grow in small boxes :icon_bigg


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 6, 2005)

Gomer, any updates on this tank? Also would it be possible for you to tell us:
Tank volume and dimensions?
Where did you get the tank? (its a great looking container)
You mentioned petite nana, Hemianthus callitrichoides, and taiwan moss, but what is the rear plant, glosso? 
Thanks


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

Unfortunately, there are no updates on this tank. While at AGA, my wife took care of my tanks. She accidently topped of the nano with Excel.....NOTHING survived.

It is around 6" cube and 0.5-0.75g. You can get it at Petco under RedSea Candy XL The background is hemianthus micranthemoides


----------



## Osteomata (Jan 6, 2005)

Thanks Gomer. 30 minutes after posting I found the red sea art deco aquavase in an older post, and the link to a seller. Listed as .75 gallon, 6x6x7 inches. 

Thanks for the info on the plant: between that one, the taiwan moss, the petite nana, and the H. whaterverlatinicus in the foreground, looks like excellent options for a very shallow tank. 

That has been my hardest decision while researching the set up of my nano: As a noob I looked for very hardy "hard to kill" plants, but many of these are simply too large. I ended up ordering anubia nana (not the petite version I guess), java moss, dwarf hairgrass, and pennywort. The latter two may are apparently less hardy than the frist two, but I ran out of options.


----------



## wazza_77 (Jan 5, 2005)

*droolworthy*

Gomer - Damn Dude, that's cool.

I'd actually just started a nano - which emptied it's liquid contnets onto the floor during the course of the night - tank hunting again. I'm going to look for something like you have used i think. 

Will be PC lighting though, had you noticed any major differences whilst the temporary PC lighting was over the tank[vs the LED]??

Keep us up to speed - lotsa piccies please


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

wazza_77 said:


> Gomer - Damn Dude, that's cool.
> 
> I'd actually just started a nano - which emptied it's liquid contnets onto the floor during the course of the night - tank hunting again. I'm going to look for something like you have used i think.
> 
> ...


read my last post 


As for the LEDs, you might want to look through this thread:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1068


----------



## wazza_77 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Damn *

R.I.P. Nano tank MKI

Roll on MKII - C'mon, you know you want to have us all in awe over another masterpiece roud: 

I just had a tank nicely set up[beginning], to find that the brand new tank leaks like a sieve. my poor guppy is back in a [rather decorative] jar, almost entombed by all the plants, with a 9W CF shining into it.

I guess the challenge is what keeps most of us doing wierd stuff like this.


----------



## Urkevitz (Jan 12, 2004)

I have one of those XL aquavases, I altered the light so that it didn't sit so high above the tank. I couldn't get a good scape going or get any growth So I gave up on it. I have to say that the light that comes with it is pretty bad.


----------



## Harmless (Apr 11, 2005)

Is that the 7x7" tank?


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

close to a 6-7" cube...somewhere between 0.5-0.75g.


----------



## uncskainch (Feb 22, 2005)

Wow -- the pico cube (may it RIP) was gorgeous. Any plans for Pico II? (And thanks for your response to my thread about this tank elsewhere in the Nano part of the forum!)


----------



## Gomer (Aug 14, 2003)

well..I have 4 tanks running right now...running a 5th just is more work and takes away from then fun of the others.


----------



## Zigmodusty (Jan 28, 2007)

Nice tank Gomer. What LEDs did you use?


----------



## sandiegoryu (Feb 15, 2006)

hey, this thread is almost 2 years old. Please watch what thread your replying in...

You could pm him if he is still active.


----------



## dufus (Nov 13, 2006)

Maybe if he's still here, he will find that i love his tank!
i have one too.


----------

